# I need help dealing with an annoying kid?



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

jaden_d said:


> I always ask him why he never knows where the classes and he always says in a joking way, "Oh short term memory less." Then he does his annoying sounding laugh. I always ask him about the accent and he says he doesn't know. Even when he says my name he uses an annoying accent. He calls me "Jadon" and the "o" is pronounced "oh." The "J" is in an accent too but it kinda sounds like "Jjehdon." It's annoying and weird.


I understand. It's a pretty frustrating situation to be in, but hopefully it won't last that much longer? I think that most people have to interact with people who annoy them regularly - part of life unfortunately.

Anyway, I just wanted to point something out from your post above. You say that "He can't have a disability because he's in the Integrated (Advanced) Math Class with me."
The thing is that "intelligence" is a pretty wide concept and it consists of many different parts. 
For example, a person can be a genius on paper, but still be utterly socially incompetent (there are several different social anxiety disorder for example). 
Or they can be extremely impractical, so brilliant in class but have a very little drive/ability to translate theory into practice.

Math is logic, which is connected to IQ, but IQ generally has little bearing on success or happiness in reality. Add to that, the fact that IQ can be 'taught', as in you are more likely to score highly on IQ tests if you have been schooled in logical thinking.

My point is that, yes, this TA might just be immature or generally awkward, but it might also be a more in-depth issue.

I even looked up nervousness and weird accents on-line and got a hit! Here. Not saying that it is, only pointing out that it could be something that most people would never even consider.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Just kick him in the fucking head.


----------

